# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## annie78

ik ben hier omdat er bij me man een maagplooi verdikking is ontdekt en hier meer over wil weten 
dit is ondekt door een te laag hb en heeft nu ook nog een hoog bloeddruk 165/109

----------


## Leontien

Hallo annie78, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend voor je man. Je zou een bericht kunnen plaatsen bij de rubriek Maag, darm en spijsvertering. Dan kan iemand daarop reageren. Sterkte voor jou en je man.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

